# 5230

## Gonosuke

,         5230   ?

----------


## V00D00People

.     . -   - ...    .   50  ,    1100

----------


## Gonosuke

...,        6110  ,     .   ? ))

----------


## V00D00People

- . 
..   , . 
.. 1359 . -  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .. 1359 . -  ?

   ,    .   -   ,     .

----------


## Mihey

http://www.allo.ua/ru/products/detai...ack/index.html

----------


## Gonosuke

)) 
   5(   ),  ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

.  ,       ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

     )))   . ,      ,    ,  ,     ,  50    )))

----------


## Mihey



----------


## Gonosuke

( ) - ?  ?

----------


## V00D00People

-      ,

----------


## Gonosuke

...     ...   .

----------


## V00D00People

*Gonosuke*,      .
   5 ,     ...     ,    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> 5 ,     ...

  ...  
 ,    ...

----------


## GLOOMEROK

> )))   . ,      ,    ,  ,     ,  50    )))

   ,       ?   -    :)  50- ,    ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       ?

    (\)     ?

----------


## Sky

5230,   -   . ,   5800.   ,      58 .       ,    (  ).  ,    , '      ,   ,     .    ,          ,          .         .       -   ,    ,   .     (  ),     .       ,     -'.

----------


## RAMM

> -      ,

       ,   ?             ?

----------


## V00D00People

*Sky*,    ?  80 ?    3-5 ? ...  *RAMM*,                 5     .

----------


## Gonosuke

,   ...   -    

> ,      58 .

  , ,     .   http://www.forum.nokia.com/Devices/D...ications/5230/ http://www.forum.nokia.com/Devices/D...0_XpressMusic/   

> Nokia 5230. The device has a 3.2, bright nHD (640 x 360 pixels and 16:9 aspect ratio)

   

> Nokia 5800. The device has a large 3,2, bright nHD (640 x 360 pixels and 16:9 aspect ratio)

   5230  ,   ( ,   ,   )  ,     .

----------


## V00D00People

58

----------


## Gonosuke

,       :  

> CPU Clock Rate  434 MHz

     58-

----------


## RAMM

> ....  *RAMM*,                 5     .

         (     ,   ).       ,    ,     .
  .        .

----------


## Sir_2006

( ,    )   10.    8  50

----------


## V00D00People

*RAMM*,   5230  5800? ,     .  *Sir_2006*,     50 !???

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,   5230  5800? ,     .

    ?  ,   ,        .      .
   ,      ,   -  LCD Screen Protector. ,   ,      .

----------


## Sky

*V00D00People*, 35  38 ,     .   ,   ,  ( ""  )    .  *Gonosuke*,  ,     ""  "" ))     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Gonosuke,  ,     ""  "" ))     .

      ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> Sir_2006,     50 !???

----------


## V00D00People



----------

